# Matten Filter - Source for Black Reticulated Foam?



## Natasha (15 Aug 2017)

I am looking for a known source for black reticulated foam that is suitable for building my own matten filters. Does anyone have a recommendation?

Ideally 25mm+ thick and available in sheets 500x300mm and upwards. 
Lots of foams available on the internet, most seem to be treated to meet fire regulations and I'm not terribly sure about the safety of those for aquatics. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## greenmac75 (18 Aug 2017)

not sure if its what your looking for but I got this https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/pond/filter-media/foams/42-x-21-inch-sponge-set/


----------



## dw1305 (19 Aug 2017)

Hi all, 





Natasha said:


> I am looking for a known source for black reticulated foam that is suitable for building my own matten filters. Does anyone have a recommendation?


I'm not sure any-one is selling it in the UK now.

Edit: There is still a seller on Ebay "greenpikeman" <"http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HMF-Hambu...s-and-grades-ppi-10-ppi20-ppi30-/281355699595"> PPI20 sponges are black.

Your best bet is probably to import some from Germany via <"http://www.aquaristikschneider.de/"> or similar.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Parablennius (19 Aug 2017)

Yep, I got mine from this guy
.


dw1305 said:


> Edit: There is still a seller on Ebay "greenpikeman" <"http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HMF-Hambu...s-and-grades-ppi-10-ppi20-ppi30-/281355699595"> PPI20 sponges are black.


----------



## zozo (19 Aug 2017)

dw1305 said:


> import some from Germany


Postage spoils the fun, i'm neighbour and it's a stone throw away, but it still is international and as far is i know they have 1 international package rate for inside EU € 15,- 
Luckily i have a pickup address in Germany..  I have a pond shop next door, same story i could buy it for you for reasonable price and send it but the P&P will be 4 times the cost of the foam.
But if you don't mind..
https://www.wasserflora.de/filtertechnik/filtermaterial-w125

Maybe China?? To i'm not a fan of the sponge quality that came with the Sunsun cannister i bought fron China. So that's a bit matter of luck. But for that price and free shipping you can buy a bunch..

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/50x5...r-Foam-Filtration-Sponge-Pad/32796256277.html

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pi...lter-Sponge-Pad-Light-weight/32791056089.html

If you ask them they might have a larger PPi as well..


----------



## Natasha (20 Aug 2017)

Wow - I've been travelling and missed these responses, this is really helpful - thank you @zozo @dw1305 @Parablennius @greenmac75


----------

